# Mt. Amanzi owners both peak and flex



## cerralee (Sep 7, 2006)

I am doing a little research on my own into my Mt. Amanzi's trading power and was hoping that other Mt. Amanzi owners would help me out.  If you own Mt. Amanzi please do a trade test for the two following areas and times:

Northeast USA maine to maryland, June 15, 2006 for 10 weeks and Mexico, Cancun non-all inclusive March 1, 2007 5 weeks and post what you pull up.  Please indicate wheter your 2007 week is peak or flex and the actual date of the week that you are using.

As I posted on the trading power the pits thread, I called RCI and they said my units have never, ever been assigned to anyone in the entire history of my ownership (at least six years).  But when I try to use the week to pull up itself I get no availability from the RCI system.  Maybe for some reason our units are not available to anyone, perhaps an RCI glitch that needs to be brought to their attention.  Can anyone pull up a unit from Mt. Amanzi at any time of any year?

Lee


----------



## Cat (Sep 7, 2006)

*Please Post On Appropriate Board*

TUG sightings may be posted only on the Sightings board. Anyone who would like to request sightings is welcome to do so on that board.


----------



## Spence (Sep 7, 2006)

Cat said:
			
		

> TUG sightings may be posted only on the Sightings board. Anyone who would like to request sightings is welcome to do so on that board.


Although requesting to see what MtA will pull, this would seem to be most appropriate here on the SA forum as it is a discussion of SA and MtA trade power.


----------



## Cat (Sep 7, 2006)

Understood. One might say that about the discussion of trade power on any geographical board.

However, since the creation of the Sightings Board here on TUG, that is the appropriate place for all sightings to be posted. Any member can then install a link in a thread to see the information.


----------



## grest (Sep 7, 2006)

Just now I searched with both a nonpeak and peak week, with the same results:  1 resort in Mexico (Mayan Palace Riviera Maya), and 5 resorts on Cape Cod.  I'm assuming, by the way, that you meant 2007 for the Maine to MD search.  For the heck of it, I tried the same search with my Seapointer week, with the same results.  Then I tried my Strand Pavilion and got 2 additional Mexico resorts, one in Ocean City, and the Manhattan Club.
Connie


----------



## grest (Sep 8, 2006)

Checked again this morning.  No change for either MA week, but Seapointer now has 10 offerings, and still more resorts have been added to the Strand Pavilion request.
Connie


----------



## Daverock (Sep 12, 2006)

I own both MtA and Dik and I can tell you that the MtA does not trade as well as Dik.  Years ago they both traded the same but MtA had some troubles and it's trading power was downgraded.


----------



## cerralee (Sep 12, 2006)

Mt. Amanzi got back to me and they say that every year of my peak weeks has been assigned- that the weeks get taken very quickly and that the assignments are made through the South Africa division of RCI.  I don't think that RCI SA and RCI USA are talking to each other very well. The USA branch has it in their system that the weeks are never taken-thus the poor trading power where the reality is that they are always requested.  This could prove to be troublesome for RCI down the line when someone who originally deposited their weeks takes them back because they were told that they were never taken when in actuality they had already been assigned.


----------



## DanM (Sep 12, 2006)

When I withdrew my Mt. Amanzi week over this same issue last winter I made a point of emailing the resort with a copy of RCI's email confirmation that the week had been returned to me...and got an acknowledgement from Mt. A. Subsequently, I deposited with DAE and was able to determine that someone took it in an exchange within about three weeks of deposit (RCI really is non compos mentis). As DAE also confirmed with the resort before posting availability, I think I'm covered.


----------



## Aldo (Sep 12, 2006)

As I have posted on other threads, I had the exact same problem with my peak Sudwala, no trading power and RCI telling me it had not been taken up, while the resort confirms that my week was used.

And yet when you tell RCI about this, you are told that there is nothing wrong with their computer systems.

If this is true about their computer systems, then we are experiencing DELIBERATE and WRONGFUL degration of our trading power, turning high demand peak weeks into dogs on PURPOSE, if indeed as Madge says, there is nothing wrong with their system.

Perhaps one of the points of "integrating" RCI SA into the main RCI was to deliberate create a lot of dog traders out of our peak weeks, in order to cover for RCI's massive skimming of the exchange pool onto the rental markets?


----------



## JEFF H (Sep 13, 2006)

Aldo said:
			
		

> As I have posted on other threads, I had the exact same problem with my peak Sudwala, no trading power and RCI telling me it had not been taken up, while the resort confirms that my week was used.




Im still very Sastified with the trade power of my Sudwala peak and white
weeks deposited no more than 13 months inadvance.


----------



## Spence (Sep 13, 2006)

I have 'adjusted' my portfolio recently and sold all my DS and SS   SA weeks recently, but I had not noticed any degradation of trading power.  Even my Blue SS weeks were able to pull most sightings including TMC!


----------

